# Driver for Epson Perfection 636U (WinXP)



## AlgomaRock (May 3, 2006)

For those of you trying to find a driver for that old Perfection 636U, I talked with Epson techs and they recommended downloading the Win 2000 version to run on XP from their site. They say they've tested it and found no problems. Well I've installed it on my Dell 8400 Dimension running Win XP Pro and they're right, it works flawlessly--so far. Here's the link http://support.epson.com. They also provide excellent install instructions if you email them about your dilemma.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSf

Thank you for sharing that information with the Forum. It will come in handy one day I'm sure :sayyes:


----------

